# What year did VW battery coding/registration start to be necessary?



## Yangorang (Nov 4, 2019)

I have a 2.5L 2011 VW Golf which I replaced the battery on and never did any sort of coding or anything. At what point did these cars get smart to the point that you needed to code the new battery for the charge controller and all that to work properly?


----------



## Meison (Jan 22, 2017)

facepalm


----------



## smhA2 (Jun 2, 2000)

From what I've been able to determine it is only the Mk7 and later that need it done. See https://www.golfmk7.com/forums/inde...bigger-capacity-battery-to-a-mk7-golf.320084/ for more details. If you are not changing the battery capacity on the new battery you only need to change the battery serial number.


----------

